

Google's New Icon: Why it Sucks - timr
http://searchengineland.com/080607-082040.php

======
makecheck
This isn't something Google should care about. If anything, it's an indication
that web browsers should finally let users set their own bookmark/site icons
(relying on sites only for initial/default icons).

How many people would care if Google changed a 16x16 pixel icon, if they could
tell their browser to use something else?

------
iamdave
Oh I get it, you hate it so it must ubiquitously suck. That's a great spirit
to have about, well...anything; especially a tiny favicon.

------
gnaritas
Who cares, really? This isn't news "hackers" care about!

